# Greek Goulash



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Last week I caught an episode of "30 Minute Meals" on The Food Network. Rachael Ray was making Greek Goulash. It looked really good so I headed over to their web site and got the recipe. I had about half of what I needed in the house but hit the store to pick up the rest. I used ground lamb and not sirloin. It's very easy to do and it came out fantastic! If you like lamb and Greek foods give this a shot. My wife loved it and she can be a bit picky. I'm definitely going to put this recipe into the rotation.  Here it is...

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/30-minute-meals/greek-goulash-recipe/index.html

Enjoy!

John


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

I saw her do that recipe last winter and gave it a try, turned out really good, have made twice since, and I will definetly make it again...thanks for reminding me.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

She also had a good idea. She said that if you make it and have lots left over that you can even just add some chicken broth and convert it into a soup. That sounds really good too.

By the way, I absolutely love the Pita chips! They are awesome. I made them two nights in a row while we ate the goulash. But the second night I bought a bigger bag of Pita bread so I made enough of the salted chips but my son had a great idea. He said "Dad, why don't you put some cinnamon on them". Ooh that sounded good. So I cut up a few more Pita breads and spread them on the cookie sheet and hit them with a little spray olive oil and then sprinkled them with some cinnamon/sugar like you'd use on toast. I turned them over and did the same on the other side and baked just like the others and they came out great! They're a nice dessert like chip. YUM!

John


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

That recipe sounds really good there JP, I like the pita snack idea too!


----------

